# Nicknames, Catchphrases and Greetings ideas ? c:



## Lou (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello everyone!
I was wondering if you guys could share me some of your greetings, nicknames and catchphrases you taught to your villagers!
I'm playing the game in English, but it isn't my first language ^^;
I tried giving them French words but it didn't match at all in my opinion. Then when I attempt something new in English, it feels awkward and boring.

Kabuki called me mayorini today when he suggested a PWP and I thought it was super cute -swoon-
I think I will try to make that my new nickname! (it's currently amiga)


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 4, 2015)

Mine are pretty awkward. For example..I made Sparrow say "In my butt" as his catchphrase. Luckily no one else picked it up, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 4, 2015)

Some of the greetings I've taught my villagers:

Savannah: "Hold your horses"
Gaston: "Gimme your money"
Amelia: "Hands off, perv"
Beardo: "I'm on probation"


----------



## *Facade* (Feb 4, 2015)

I would have really random greetings and or catchphrases for my villagers lol Marshal says "Sup baby!" (No idea why I put that, he seemed like the type to do so lol) I had Ankha say "Bow Down" and I know Whitney says "Ahooo are you?" I can't remember the rest personally lol but when it comes to catchphrases, they are either going to be good puns or extremely corny puns lol


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

My nicknames from my villagers are "dearie" and "cupcake" :3 I usually try to make their catch phrases and greetings match their species or personality. I have Genji saying "soylent" and Peewee saying "bananas". Not super creative, but it works


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 4, 2015)

I've asked my villagers to call me Boss Hog,Shecky,Zippy and Ace.Here's a few catchphrases I've given them:

Derwin-quackhead
Curly-hogwash
Truffles-piggy bank
Spork-sausage
Bones-buttsniff
Pippy-harelip
Olivia-meowza
Filbert-hazelnut
Goose-egghead
Hamphrey-bogart
Graham-grahamster

I recently gave Annalisa this greeting.Fitting,don't you think?:


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

My villagers call me 'cookie' or 'cupcake' for nickname :3

I like most of the original catchphrases so I keep most of them original, sometimes I just put like a music note or star at the end of the catchphrase.

Marshal and Julian's greeting is 'My Princess'.. and Marshal's catchphrase is 'Tadah'.. 
Stitches' greeting is 'Hey hun' and catchphrase is 'honeybear' c:

Oh and Fang says 'Rawrrrr' when he greets lol


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 4, 2015)

I give them various terms of endearment. It always makes me giggle when one of the villagers is mad about something and just ends their rant with "Cutie pie!!" complete with angry face.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xsophiex said:


> My villagers call me 'cookie' or 'cupcake' for nickname :3
> 
> I like most of the original catchphrases so I keep most of them original, sometimes I just put like a music note or star at the end of the catchphrase.
> 
> ...



I might have to steal "cupcake" it's so adorable ahhhhh


----------



## AlwaysTheButler (Feb 4, 2015)

Olaf greets me by saying "The hour is near." And he ends his sentences with "peasant," as in, "What a lovely shirt, peasant!"


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 4, 2015)

I have Penelope's catchphrase as "al".


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been using Honey Pie or Cutie Pie.  I love when Yuka tries it out on the waiter.
I've also used I'm cute.  For two of my favorites I use Hi Mom for a visitor that drops by a lot.  Her user name is Mom.
For their greeting I'm using Hi Sweetheart.

For awhile I was using knitting catchphrases and greetings. Did those for my knitting group.
Knit it yo.
Knitting time.

I did use in bed for a catchphrases after a villager said it in a friends town.


----------



## Kata (Feb 5, 2015)

I made Baabara's catchphrase, "twerk it".
One day she said something along the lines of, "Well, twerk it! Sounds like you've got a plan!"


----------



## Orieii (Feb 5, 2015)

All my villagers catch phrases are "beautiful" and I don't think I'll ever change it because it fits them so well  
My nickname is "milady" ♡

As for greetings:
Merengue: "I baked cupcakes"
Fang: "RAWR! You scared"
Julian: "Hello gorgeous"
Marshal: "Hey cutie"
Whitney: "You're annoying"
Kid Cat: "Just patrollin'"
Francine: "Looking fabulous"
Chrissy: "Hi sweetie"
Punchy: "What's cookin'"
Beau: "Is it snack time"


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 5, 2015)

After reading all these mine are so lame.

I made everyone use sugar rush as their catchphrase, but I never thought of individualized greetings/catchphrases. I'll try it next time.


----------

